# WWB question/cleaning



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm new to the whole handgun world, and recently purchased a Taurus PT111 9mm. The indoor range i go to sells American Eagle (by Federal) for about $11/box of 50. I recently bought some WWB at Wallyworld for about $10/box of 50, and shot it today for the first time.

I noticed that the WWB seemed to be "dirtier" than the American Eagle. What I mean by this is that it had a stronger smell and created more smoke with each shot. Also, my gun itself seemed dirtier after shooting 100 rounds of the WWb than it did with the AE.

I clean my gun after each session. So I was wondering if it really matters that the WWB seems dirtier, since I"m gonna clean the gun anyway. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

No real difference in my book. I've fired up to 500 rounds of the Winchester 100 round bulk-pack White Box at one range session, with no problems (Glock 9mm). As far as I'm concerned, there aren't any "levels" of dirty; either the gun is clean, or it needs cleaning.

About the level of smoke/fumes on an indoor range; yeah, it will vary depending on the ammo. You might also try a different firing point on the line, as sometimes certain areas have better airflow/ventilation than others.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

As long as you're cleaning after each range session you'll have no problems with WWB.
It's pretty good range ammo and it's usually found at a good price.

AFS


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I use both those ammos too.... I've not noticed a difference in their dirt production..... 

I have noticed though that the AE is a taller round, not sure why but the WWB is a different size so I try not to mix them..


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Winchester White Box FMJ is probably the dirtiest round I have ever shot......out of any weapon.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Most the time you wont see a lot of difference between powders in a 9mm. You will though shooting a 45. That Winchester powder they use in their bulk ammo is a good bit dirtier. I have used the powder in my reloads and still was harder to get out than other powders.

I have seen all kinds of powders in a 9mm that I'd never use in a bigger bore gun. Even had some rounds using Rex II powder and in a 9mm it was fine. In a 45 it was hell to clean. That American Eagle ammo to me is the better of the two. But that's comparing the Winchester Bulk/Value ammo. to other ammo makers. 

It's all in what you like I guess. Being a re loader I am always looking at different powders looking for that magic combo that will make the best round for each my guns.


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

I've got 500 rounds of white box through my XD. In the two times I've cleaned it, its been pretty easy. Most everything wipes off, hardly need a brush (and never any solvant).....and the barrels always clean.


----------

